

Spreadsheet of TED Talks - _giu
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pjGlYH-8AK8ffDa6o2bYlXg

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=805853>

